# Trek 1200 Conversion



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

My dad has an early 90's Trek 1200 that he would like to convert to flat bars. It has a 6 x 2 shimano drivetrain with downtube shifters. I'm putting together a list of parts to make this work out with trigger shifters and keep most of the current drivetrain.

My list so far:

Handlebar
Brake levers (correct for road brakes)
shifters (Shimano R440)
Cable housing stop for downtube (problem solvers backstop)
Grips
New stem (possibly)

The issue i may have is with the shifters. I know the rear is for a 9-speed setup, and he has a 6. I am hoping to use them and just not use three clicks on the shifter. the limit screws on the derailleur should stop any extra movement should he try to shift into gears he doesn't have. The only issue would be the cable pull length. Is it the same for those older cassettes?

Any other issues?


----------

